# Vermeer 1500 auto feed adjustment



## alpineman (Feb 14, 2011)

Any of you know how to adjust the feed roller sensitivity on the bc 1500? Over the past week, the auto feed has started to spit out smaller and smaller diameter branches. Now it is barely taking a 8 inch branch without spitting it back out. We have the auto feed switch by the key turned all the way up to large diameter wood. There must be some kind of sensor on the feed rollers that tells the auto feed system that a branch is breaching the maximum diameter for that certain setting.


----------



## equipmentguru (Feb 15, 2011)

*I am here to help*

The only component that senses anything with the feed rollers is the hydraulic pressure switch on the feed roller hydraulic manifold. If too large of a log was put through the feed rollers the hydraulic pressure would build up to the pressure switch setting and reverse the feed rollers momentarily. When feeding logs into the chipper do the feed rollers stop to let the engine rpm's pick back up? While chipping do the feed rollers ever reverse? Do you have trouble getting large logs inbetween the feed rollers? Are your knives sharp? Is your knife gap within specifications? Is your drum drive belt tight? How much wood would a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood? (just kidding) I thought I would throw in some humor. Sorry about all the questions, but the more I know the better I can help you.


----------



## alpineman (Feb 15, 2011)

equipmentguru said:


> The only component that senses anything with the feed rollers is the hydraulic pressure switch on the feed roller hydraulic manifold. If too large of a log was put through the feed rollers the hydraulic pressure would build up to the pressure switch setting and reverse the feed rollers momentarily. When feeding logs into the chipper do the feed rollers stop to let the engine rpm's pick back up? While chipping do the feed rollers ever reverse? Do you have trouble getting large logs inbetween the feed rollers? Are your knives sharp? Is your knife gap within specifications? Is your drum drive belt tight? How much wood would a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood? (just kidding) I thought I would throw in some humor. Sorry about all the questions, but the more I know the better I can help you.


 
No the rollers don't stop, they just reverse and spit the material out. Anything over 6-8 inches is getting rejected!!! I called the dealership and they mentioned the pressure switch on the feed roller hydrolics, but how do you adjust that or can you? And all those other things you asked about are fine so I don't think there are any problems there.


----------



## equipmentguru (Feb 16, 2011)

*Here's what to do*

I have run into this issue before. This may fix the problem, so let me know. I think the issue is with the feed rollers not sliding freely. Start by cleaning out all the debris from the feed roller slides. Then lubricate the slides and work the feed rollers back and forth by hand. Continue to clean all the debris from the slides and adding more lubrication. If this solves you problem great. Eventually you may want to switch to some type of dry lubricant like graphite or something that dries. What happens is that the feed rollers won't slide apart freely so the bind up won't spread far enough apart so feed large material. Good luck


----------



## alpineman (Feb 16, 2011)

equipmentguru said:


> I have run into this issue before. This may fix the problem, so let me know. I think the issue is with the feed rollers not sliding freely. Start by cleaning out all the debris from the feed roller slides. Then lubricate the slides and work the feed rollers back and forth by hand. Continue to clean all the debris from the slides and adding more lubrication. If this solves you problem great. Eventually you may want to switch to some type of dry lubricant like graphite or something that dries. What happens is that the feed rollers won't slide apart freely so the bind up won't spread far enough apart so feed large material. Good luck


 
I'll try that first thing in the morning. Thanks much!!!


----------



## alpineman (Feb 16, 2011)

Actually, upon further inspection, there was a lot of dirt debris in the corners that was not allowing the feed rollers to move out. I guess with all the snow, the wet dirty debris just collected in the corners. We cleaned it all out and then lubricated the slides and it worked great!! Thanks!


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Feb 19, 2011)

I've had that switch go out intermittently before and finally had to replace it. Also fought loose connections before to, but those rails really need to be cleaned and lubed daily.


----------

